# Custom MMA Avatars - 50 points per



## adminmma

Yes, thats right, i want to get rid of some of my points.

Looking for custom nice avatars for our forum, non-animated.

they should all have in fine text MMAforum.com on them.


Any takers ?


----------



## ozz525

man trays gonna get even richer i would make one if i new how


----------



## T.B.

I'll do 'em.

Any certain fighters? I'm guessing just all the big names right?

A, you want them default size at 96 x 96 correct?

Lastly, should I use the same border and text color for each one? Same font as well? 

Lemme know & I'll get started here in a bit.


----------



## adminmma

96x96 is correct

You can change em up if you like, fonts and or colors.  

And yes, use the big name fighters.


----------



## T.B.

Here's what I've thrown together so far. Hope you like 'em. MORE TO COME.

*PRIDE FC*

*Barnett*









*Baroni*









*Cro Cop*









*Fedor*









*Gomi*









*Hunt*









*Kang*









*Rampage*









*Randleman*









*Shogun*









*Wandy*









----------

*UFC*

*Arlovski*









*Babalu*









*Diaz*









*Diego*









*Franklin*









*Griffin*









*GSP*









*Hughes*









*Koscheck*









*Liddell*









*Mir*









*Monson*









*Ortiz*









*Penn*









*Serra*









*Sherk*









*Silva*









*Swick*









*Sylvia*









*Vera*









Edit: Added Diaz, Koscheck & Kang


----------



## Organik

these are dope... all new users should be forced to use these until they hit a certain number of posts

lol @ Anderson silva's lookin like E.T


----------



## adminmma

For the 31 supplied, paid 5000 points. 161 points per  

A bit of a bonus for stepping up so quick :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

Thanks A.

Glad you like 'em

Are there any other fighters I missed that you'd like to me make? Just lemme know.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fang

Hope it's still ok to post here, I did up a couple for now. I'll do some more up later, enjoy.

Chuck









Mirko









Rampage Jackson









Tito


----------



## adminmma

repped and points given. they will be added to the collective soon enough :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real

If you still want more. I can do some no problem.


----------



## adminmma

Evil Ash said:


> If you still want more. I can do some no problem.


Sure, more there is, the better :thumbsup: 

Put a whole bunch together so i can bulk add them :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real

I have made 50. Mostly people who came into my head, I would make. You do not need to use all of them - You will not hurt my feelings. They are not hard to make. 

Akebono










Yoshihiro Akiyama










Anderson Silva










Andrei Arlovski










Josh Barnett










Phil Baroni










Bas Rutten










Butterbean










Chuck Liddell










Randy Couture










Fedor Emelianenko










Frank Shamrock










Don Frye










Kazuyuki Fujita










Genki Sudo










Takanori Gomi










Georges St. Pierre










Dan Henderson










Heath Herring










Matt Hughes










Mark Hunt










Ken Shamrock










Mark Kerr










Matt Lindland










Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira










Frank Mir










Mirko Filipovic










Jeff Monson










Carlos Newton










Tito Ortiz










BJ Penn










Quinton Jackson










Kevin Randleman










Renzo Gracie










Rickson Gracie










Royce Gracie










Kazushi Sakuraba










Hayato Sakurai










Bob Sapp










Dan Severn










Mauricio Rua










Renato Sobral










Mike Swick










Tim Sylvia










David Abbott










James Thompson










Frank Trigg










Wanderlei Silva










Norifumi Yamamoto










Hidehiko Yoshida










---

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/2444/akebonowj2.jpg
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/8391/akiyamaci4.jpg
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4305/andersongm4.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/2651/arlovskiym3.jpg
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/908/barnettxe9.jpg
http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/5386/baronigr0.jpg
http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/5388/basrh6.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/9449/butterbeanxf4.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1457/chucknb6.jpg
http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/2112/coutureyh6.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/7117/fedormr5.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/6048/frankst3.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6043/fryeeh6.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/3060/fujitauj0.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5817/genkipd4.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/7545/gomiaj1.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5867/gspqx3.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/8154/hendersonsp1.jpg
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/1488/herringjn0.jpg
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/4646/hughesen9.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/4779/huntgm1.jpg
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/2645/kenye7.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5928/kerrqf4.jpg
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/4373/lindlandjt6.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/8519/minotauroxi8.jpg
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/5994/mirge8.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/645/mirkojh6.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/4981/monsoncn2.jpg
http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/4686/newtonch4.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4277/ortizvr9.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1672/pennvv6.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5804/rampagene0.jpg
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/8571/randlemaniu6.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8799/renzotx1.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/343/ricksonuq1.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4584/roycesz4.jpg
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/6803/sakurabalx4.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/9826/sakuraihr2.jpg
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8446/sappfo4.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/368/severnhe7.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/864/shogunag4.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/4031/swickqp2.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/6266/tankjn5.jpg 
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3905/thompsonds8.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6714/triggen3.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5364/wanderleizf7.jpg
http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/1336/yamamotopv7.jpg
http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/9568/yoshidanh6.jpg


----------



## Assassin

Nice Avatars Evil Ash!!!


----------



## T.B.

I was kinda bored...and I thought the other collection I made was tad bit out-dated, plus it was missing a lot of the newer, mainstream names in the UFC. Yes, this is only the UFC this time...and if you look close, I tried to match the forum marking on each...to the UFC font. It was close at least... :dunno:  

The fighters' names are in the filenames, that's why I didn't type them out. So, here's more that I threw together real quick...if you still want them:


----------



## brownpimp88

I'll do some...


----------



## B-Real

I put a lot of time and work in with those. I didn't get points or a thank you or even acknowledged. Well except from Assassin.


----------



## BJJ Boy

Evil Ash said:


> I put a lot of time and work in with those. I didn't get points or a thank you or even acknowledged. Well except from Assassin.



Sam here, i made some to and admin said he'd put them on in 3 days and never heard from that.


----------



## B-Real

Well they're here anyway. If people want to use them, they can.


----------



## AmRiT

are you still looking for some?

i can do some sigs too... (more points though )


----------



## B-Real

I doubt it. The last lots have been ignored. You can help out with banners though. You should post some.


----------

